# Return pump size for sump in basement



## maartenvr (Jul 6, 2013)

I am planning to move my sump tank into the basement, and pipe through the wall.
I have a 90 gallon tank. And the sump will be about 12 feet below the display tank.

What size pump would I need?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Depends on your sump setup and how much flow you think you will need. There's a lot of head loss to account for too. I think most guys doing what you are planning use external in line pumps. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I've got a return pump that I believe can handle 22 feet of head pressure if you need one.


----------

